# 1949 Huffman



## 37fleetwood

People think I'm crazy (and I'm not denying it) but recently I'm going through a phase. I'm letting go of some of the bigger, more expensive bikes and going for more interesting, but less prestigious bikes.
one of the recent bikes I just picked up from fellow CABEr Brian aka Krautwaggen is a 1949 Western Flyer badged Huffman. at first people were asking me What on earth do you want that for??? but I like the lines, the quality was still good in the early postwar years, and most importantly I've had this Huffman badge that I can't use on a prewar bike but is too cool not to use.
so the Western Flyer is getting re-badged as a Thunderbolt!

here's the bike:






here's the badge:





and here's the real thing:


----------



## mike j

That is a nice bike, I like those Western Flyers. The badge is awesome.


----------



## rollfaster

*Don't think your crazy Scott*

You're allowing yourself to look more at the whole spectrum. I've been able to collect and find the lesser ( desirable) bikes than you now accept. And I always admired and envyed you, nick and Shawn for having the super high dollar collectables and still do. It's all good when it comes to enjoying old bicycles of all kinds and types from a base model spitfire to a fully accessorized super streamline. Rob.


----------



## Iverider

Love that badge! can't wait to see the bike rollin' again!!


----------



## Oldnut

*Post war huffmans*

I agree these postwar huffmans are still quality great riding bikes.somewhat hard to find but at a reasonable price.the first is a 48 national that is a family bike 

 the second is a 51 I bought for the springer and headlight set-up but cleaned it up and it's staying together





 the springer is like glass great bikes can't wait to see what Scott is going to make with that badge set up


----------



## Boris

I agree about the quality of many early post war bikes. Personally, I'm a fan of the workhorse bikes of the late 30's to the late 40's. Not a real fan of the overly designed models from this period, but I sure don't mind a tank and rack either. I like this new direction that you're taking*.

*I know that you just absolutely live for my approval.


----------



## 37fleetwood

well, setback # 1
I can fix it, but it's just a bummer.


----------



## Iverider

The dipstick that packed that should refund some of your money!!!
Seriously, let me know how much!




37fleetwood said:


> well, setback # 1
> I can fix it, but it's just a bummer.


----------



## 37fleetwood

Krautwaggen said:


> The dipstick that packed that should refund some of your money!!!
> Seriously, let me know how much!




no worries, it's all better now.


----------



## fordmike65

Ouch that smarts! Happened to me too. I just picked up a cheap exhaust pipe expander from HF & good as new


----------



## Iverider

Nicely done Scott!!! New badge looks great on the bike! Can't wait to see the rest.

Does anyone have a decent technique for closing up head tubes for loose fitting bearing cups?


----------



## Duck

fordmike65 said:


> Ouch that smarts! Happened to me too. I just picked up a cheap exhaust pipe expander from HF & good as new



Yep- I bought one a few years back, as well- don't know how I ever managed without one, now.


----------



## 37fleetwood

rode it maybe 20 miles yesterday, I think it's going to work out well. still a few planned changes, but I like the idea of a work in progress.


----------



## Jarod24

*Very nice!*



37fleetwood said:


> rode it maybe 20 miles yesterday, I think it's going to work out well. still a few planned changes, but I like the idea of a work in progress.




Awesome ride, I remember seeing this one in the for sale section. I wanted to pick it up but didn't have the funds. Looks good man.


----------



## 37fleetwood

I've decided to make this into a complete fantasy theme bike.
here's the idea:
it's 1949 and you're 10-14 years old. you've spent your whole life in wartime and are as patriotic as any American boy of the time. for Christmas you get this Huffman made Thunderbolt bicycle. the P-47 Thunderbolt is one of your favorite planes of WWII, so you decide to dress the bike up a bit.

so I went shopping on ebay a bit, and here's what I found:

1 vintage cereal box P-47 plane spotter card





1 sheet of vintage looking nose art and Japanese kill flag decals





2 P-47 Thunderbolt Pilots association patches





and from a post in the military bike section,
2 military looking bags to be made into saddle bags (I'll sew the patches to these)


----------



## Dieselhead

Wow this is a really cool take on the bike. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## 37fleetwood

a new decision to make. do I overcome my aversion to drilling new holes in old paint, or do I add this cool old light for night riding safety?


----------



## Iverider

DRILL IT!!! But make sure you level it up to the rack


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*How often are you going to ride it at night ... ???*



37fleetwood said:


> a new decision to make. do I overcome my aversion to drilling new holes in old paint, or do I add this cool old light for night riding safety?




I am not sure I would drill it ... it's tough when it has not been drilled to actually be the one to drill it first ... but as you stated it's a fantasy bike - so make it yours ... have fun with it & keep us posted here - Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## Iverider

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I am not sure I would drill it ... it's tough when it has not been drilled to actually be the one to drill it first ... but as you stated it's a fantasy bike - so make it yours ... have fun with it & keep us posted here - Ride Vintage - Frank




The whole bike is original paint, but the fenders are not original to the bike. I think if someone's gonna drill it...Scott should be the guy!


----------



## 37fleetwood

some new photos


----------



## 37fleetwood

[video=youtube_share;gmXeBqM0l-k]http://youtu.be/gmXeBqM0l-k[/video]


----------



## Iverider

Love the road lighter  and the prop and the badge and the...well...everything!  Glad to see this bike live again. I found it at an auction in Indiana as a beat down oxidized mess !!


----------



## 37fleetwood

this is from the 1949 Huffman catalog


----------



## jd56

Love it!!!!
Can never seem to find any type of prop accessories. 
Lucky guy!





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Freqman1

37fleetwood said:


> some new photos




I really like the first photo. I'm with JD on the airplane prop accessory. I would like to see someone reproduce these. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood

next phase, I was thinking, what would look better on a plane themed bike than Aero pedals, but real aero pedals are expensive! so I called Scott McC. and got a pair of the repop Persons Aero pedals (he still has them if you need a pair)
after receiving them I took them all apart and did a patina job on them and I think they came out ok.
let me know what you think


----------



## 37fleetwood

thought it might be fun to add this thread to mine to show the first half of the resurrection of this old Huffman.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?49613-1949-Huffman-(Western-Flyer)-Deluxification


----------



## Ozark Flyer

I'm with the"love the prop" guys.  Killer accessory.


----------



## 37fleetwood

*Update!!!*

an update for those of you interested.
after looking at the bike for a while I decided it would look better if the tank matched a bit better, so I painted the top half blue to match the fenders rack and guard. I still need to add the red pin stripe.
I also added a vintage looking WWII nose art type decal to each side of the tank. these are easy to find, but not so easy to work with. they're printed on modern printers and come one of two ways first on a clear medium, or on a white backed medium. problem with clear is they only look good on something white or at least light colored. problem with the white is you have to cut them out precisely so the white background doesn't show.
next I decided to remove the metal prop and go with something a bit more age appropriate. I have had this plastic version of the prop for many years. it was given to me by Walter Branche when I broke the other metal prop I had. so thanks again Walter!
finally I just finished and halfway installed my saddlebags. I think they look great and will be perfect for my camera and a heavy shirt and maybe something to nibble on, on long rides. all that's left is I'd like to make an inner structure so that if someone bumps into the bags, or the bike gets knocked over the camera gear won't get hurt. one of the most common complaints of some of the photos of my bikes is the blue camera bag strapped to the rack looks modern and out of place, so here's my solution.
(here's the thread on the saddlebags in case you missed it)
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?61216-Good-size-and-price-surplus-saddlebags


----------



## Iverider

The Blue tank looks great Scott!


----------



## 37fleetwood

This has quickly become one of my all time favorite bikes to ride. it's not so precious that I'm afraid to have a good time, and it just rides great.
Thanks again Brian for letting me build this bike!


----------



## silvertonguedevil

Very cool bike! Nice job Scott!


----------



## 37fleetwood

some of you know, I take care of my elderly uncle. one of my duties is to get him to and from his doctors appointments. while there this last visit, I met another elderly gent who told us stories from when he was a young man in the Airforce. he served during WWII and actually flew a P-47 Thunderbolt. he told a few stories and I told him about the bike and he was surprised they had one named after the plane he flew in the war.
just wanted to tell the story...


----------



## Joe Buffardi

You know I dig that bike! Ill see if I can make a P47 for it for you with a working prop.


----------



## R.Wheeler

fordmike65 said:


> Ouch that smarts! Happened to me too. I just picked up a cheap exhaust pipe expander from HF & good as new



Best tip I’ve never heard before… 👍


----------

